# Wade`s wheels stolen AGAIN!



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont know if you guys remember, but around mid-January, there was some pics posted in another forum showing Wades Red Land Rover on blocks cuz his rims were stolen at a "relatives" house.
This 1st incident wasnt aired on TV.

It happened again, but this time in Wades own house! :nonono: 

His black Infiniti was targeted.

Heres an article:
Sun-Sentinel

On your right side of that page, your gonna see a link of News footage on the subject.

Click on the link "Wade`s wheels stolen" 

this is ridicolous, i hope these thieves get caught!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, again? I hope they catch the people who did it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

$10,000 rims....geez, someone is obviously targeting him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> $10,000 rims....geez, someone is obviously targeting him.


Yeah, but if I'm Dwyane, at this point I get some type of security guards. Forget the cars, I would be more worried about my family if people are finding ways of getting into my yard. People are crazy these days...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Yeah, but if I'm Dwyane, at this point I get some type of security guards. Forget the cars, I would be more worried about my family if people are finding ways of getting into my yard. People are crazy these days...


same thing i was thinking.

have security cameras would help also. Wades front yard is nicely fenced, yet these robbers climbed over his fence like its all good and went to work.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

the money he makes, who cares about the rims...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> the money he makes, who cares about the rims...


true, but its the second time its happened. next thing you know, these thieves could break into his House and put Wade and his family in Danger.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Yeah, but if I'm Dwyane, at this point I get some type of security guards. Forget the cars, I would be more worried about my family if people are finding ways of getting into my yard. People are crazy these days...


Very true, he should take care of his wife, and his son Zaire.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ticks me off, you have to wonder if they got in his yard and stole some rims, that could be the bright side, lucky that they didnt target his family or anything..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Scumbags. If anything people from Miami should be GIVING Wade wheels.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

myst said:


> Scumbags. If anything people from Miami should be GIVING Wade wheels.


 Did you ever think that it could be someone he knows? or a family member


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

so he has no alarm system on his car?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> the money he makes, who cares about the rims...


So basicly your saying, because he makes a lot of money its no big deal for him to get robbed, and I suppose implying that its only a big deal to someone who is less wealthy? Thieves are losers and scum. Wade worked hard to get where he is and what he has. I'm sure he feels just as violated as any average person would after getting robbed. Its not about the rims.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

according to the herald article, the theives cut through the chain-link fence and even worse, wade left his door UNLOCKED.... i guess he still has that friendly midwestern mentality.. he needs to realize he lives in MIAMI now... lol.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Did you ever think that it could be someone he knows? or a family member


What does that have to do with what I said? Why would someone he knows steal his wheels? And even if it is someone he knows, they are still scumbags.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It wasnt in direct correlation to what you said, but just a general comment. Why would someone he know steal his wheels, well you should remember Steve Smith. He had cars stolen from him from one of his closest friends. These things happen


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

fmanlu05 said:


> according to the herald article, the theives cut through the chain-link fence and even worse, wade left his door UNLOCKED.... i guess he still has that friendly midwestern mentality.. he needs to realize he lives in MIAMI now... lol.


Probably his insurance will cover for his wheels. But Wade has to step up his security game up. You never know, next it could be him or his family. Or he needs to move out to Fisher Island next to Shaq. I think that is where Shaq lives.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

DiceMoney said:


> Probably his insurance will cover for his wheels. But Wade has to step up his security game up. You never know, next it could be him or his family. Or he needs to move out to Fisher Island next to Shaq. I think that is where Shaq lives.



I dont think his car insurance covers his rims but he might have separate insurance for his $20,000 rims. Shaq lives on Star Island but I doubt there are any houses for sale on that island. Wade should just move all his stuff and his family to his residence suite at Four Seasons, that way he will have in house protection for his family and his whips. :biggrin:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq doesn't live in Star Island anymore.


----------



## wickedjambyshaq (Mar 18, 2006)

myst said:


> Shaq doesn't live in Star Island anymore.


When did Shaq move off Star Island, I knew that he was trying to sell the house but i hd no clue he moved out.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

myst said:


> Shaq doesn't live in Star Island anymore.


he already sold his house?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wickedjambyshaq said:


> When did Shaq move off Star Island, I knew that he was trying to sell the house but i hd no clue he moved out.


If I remember right, it wasn't too long ago. I can't remember when though.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

fmanlu05 said:


> according to the herald article, the theives cut through the chain-link fence and even worse, wade left his door UNLOCKED.... i guess he still has that friendly midwestern mentality.. he needs to realize he lives in MIAMI now... lol.


LOL Very true...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

wickedjambyshaq said:


> When did Shaq move off Star Island, I knew that he was trying to sell the house but i hd no clue he moved out.


He didn't move out. I don't even think the house is for sale anymore.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

fmanlu05 said:


> according to the herald article, the theives cut through the chain-link fence and even worse, wade left his door UNLOCKED.... i guess he still has that friendly midwestern mentality.. he needs to realize he lives in MIAMI now... lol.


Friendly midwestern mentality? The guy is from inner city Chicago, not rural Kansas. Lets not kid ourselves.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

clyde frazier just mentioned it (3rd quarter knicks game).. can't believe that.
what's sad is that the guy who stole them will probably sell them for 1000 bucks.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> clyde frazier just mentioned it (3rd quarter knicks game).. can't believe that.
> what's sad is that the guy who stole them will probably sell them for 1000 bucks.


Sad but true


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

myst said:


> Scumbags. If anything people from Miami should be GIVING Wade wheels.


People of Miami already gave Wade millions of dollars.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diophantos said:


> Friendly midwestern mentality? The guy is from inner city Chicago, not rural Kansas. Lets not kid ourselves.


Yeah, it doesnt get much worse than the south side of Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Shaq doesn't live in Star Island anymore.


He was going to buy a house and move to Ft. Lauderdale but somehow the deal fell through. So the last I read was that he still lives on Star Island.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The pressing question to me:

were they "spinners?"


----------

